# Working in Penang



## Etherus

We are currently living in Thailand and are proposing to move to Penang for a scenery change but I have some questions beyond what I can see already answered.

1. We have a couple of cats we want to bring so ideally want a place that we can keep them. Any suggestions?

2. I am not coming with a job lined up but would be interested in finding something. Are there good employment agencies that find work for expats?

3. Is there some sort of expat newspaper or website that points out activities in and around Penang?

4. How many expats and expat businesses would there be in Penang, particularly those that might be able to engage a well rounded, senior engineering manager, Australian national who has worked all over the world in crisis locations and is able and flexible enough and prepared to lend his hand to anything from advising a Minister, to selling real estate to managing a bar.


----------



## synthia

Engineering is one of the fields where Malaysia has a definite shortage. I know there is an Intel plant there, and I think Dell also has a plant on the island. They probably have a Chamber of Commerce and some government publications that brag about their thriving economy. That might give you a place to start.

Check the New Straits Times for ads. I don't know what the process would be for getting a work permit. I think you would have to have the job first. 

I met some teachers from an international high school that were going to leave as soon as their contracts were up. Apparently Malaysian income taxes increase if you leave the country. They want you to earn your money and spend it all in Malaysia. A strange idea, but something you should verify.


----------

